# Equivalent android iPad 32 Go wifi only



## Keikoku (30 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour!

Je sais que je fais outrance à notre communauté mac, mais je cherche à acheter une tablette tactile android qui serait plus ou moins l'équivalent qualitativement parlant de l'ipad 2 32 Go avec la fonction wifi uniquement (donc pas de galaxy tab, qui ressemble bien plus à un téléphone de ce que j'ai pu en lire...)

Ce serait pour remplacer un couteux ordinateur portable pour la prise de notes, et me permettre de lire des bouquins, faire tourner quelques jeux et des applications tripées.

En gros quoi ^^'

Vous êtes des dieux.


----------



## NightWalker (30 Septembre 2011)

Pas de soucis... c'est juste que tu n'es pas dans le bon forum...


----------



## Keikoku (30 Septembre 2011)

Merci et désolé ^^'


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2011)

et pourquoi pas l'iPAD?

Il te faut absolument Android comme système d'exploitation?


----------



## Keikoku (30 Septembre 2011)

C'était surtout dans le but d'lventuellement payer moins cher (vu que tout est plus cher chez nos amis à la pomme...)

Et surtout avoir toutes les applications gratuites qu'offre android


----------



## r e m y (30 Septembre 2011)

ben alors prend la galaxy Tab! je ne la connais pas, mais si Apple fait un procès pour l'interdire et que dans certains Pays ils y arrivent pour plagiat, c'est sans doute qu'elle est très proche de l'iPAD en fonctionnalités, non?


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

La dernière fois que je suis passé à la fnac au rayon tablettes, je n'en ai pas vu une seule moins chère que l'ipad 2 (une tablette je parle hein, pas juste un truc pour lire des bouquins).

Alors : est-ce qu'il y avait pleins de rupture de stock, ou est-ce qu'il n'y a finalement quasi aucune tablette (plus ou moins) équivalente moins chère que l'ipad ? Je ne sais pas.

Ce que je sais, c'est que pour 2 produits aux même prix, je choisis l'ipad sans hésiter.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bon courage pourra recherche, si tu trouves fais nous signe...

Deja, avec android Ca ne peut pour moi pas etre équivalent a L'ipad.... Son premier avantage c'est l'app store...

Désolé de le dire, mais on en a toujours pour son argent... Il est utopiste de chercher mieux moins cher...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (3 Octobre 2011)

Tu as la Nouvelle Galax Tab 10.1" sinon...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Octobre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> Tu as la Nouvelle Galax Tab 10.1" sinon...


Pourquoi acheter la copie?

Cette contrefaçon de Samsung sera, je l'espère, bientôt interdite...


----------



## Keikoku (4 Octobre 2011)

Et bien voyez-vous, suite à différents commentaires ci-dessus, je me suis finalement résigné à l'ipad ^^

Par contre, l'ipad 3 sort en fin d'année c'est juste? J'ai meilleur temps d'attendre sa sortie dans ce cas non?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (4 Octobre 2011)

Keikoku a dit:


> Et bien voyez-vous, suite à différents commentaires ci-dessus, je me suis finalement résigné à l'ipad ^^
> 
> Par contre, l'ipad 3 sort en fin d'année c'est juste? J'ai meilleur temps d'attendre sa sortie dans ce cas non?



Seule une poignée de cadres dirigeants d'Apple pourrait te répondre... Décidément, tu ne connais pas bien Apple.. La politique du secret est telle qu'on ne saura que L'ipad 3 sort que lorsqu'il sortira effectivement...

Maintenant un sentiment Perso: pourquoi casser la poule aux ufs d'ors alors qu'il n'existe aucune concurrence? Quand quelqu'un réussira à s'approcher de L'ipad 2, Apple sortira le 3, mais pas avant... Étant donné l'état du marché, on en est encore loin...

Et quand bien meme L'ipad 3 sortirai en mars (dans 6 mois donc), je pense qu'il serait mieux d'attendre L'ipad 4 qui sera encore meilleure... À moins d'attendre le 5 qui j'en suis certains explosera le 4...


----------



## Keikoku (5 Octobre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Et quand bien meme L'ipad 3 sortirai en mars (dans 6 mois donc), je pense qu'il serait mieux d'attendre L'ipad 4 qui sera encore meilleure... À moins d'attendre le 5 qui j'en suis certains explosera le 4...



Je respecte le point de vue ^^ Pas totalement d'accord, mais je suis effectivement assez convaincu.

Bon bah ça roule pour moi, merci de m'avoir aidé à choisir l'ipad sans aucun regrets


----------

